# [gelöst] Mounten von Wechseldatenträgern

## l3u

Über KDE kann man ja USB-Sticks, etc. per Mausklick mounten, auch wenn's dafür keinen Eintrag in der /etc/fstab gibt, was mittels HAL bewerkstelligt wird. Was genau passiert da? Und welchen Befehl muß ich eingeben, um das selbe von der Konsole aus zu machen?Last edited by l3u on Mon Sep 29, 2008 9:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

mit pmount  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

```
tobias@erhome ~ $ pmount /dev/sda1

Error: device /dev/sda1 is not removable
```

Ich dachte schon, daß mein USB-Stick „removable“ ist?!

----------

## firefly

sicher das es sda1 ist?

----------

## l3u

Ist es definitiv.

----------

## l3u

Ich hab's selber rausgefunden: die für normale User mountbare Devicefiles müssen in /etc/pmount.allow stehen. Z. B.:

```
/dev/sd[a-z][1-9]
```

dann geht's :-)

----------

